# Spare room wanted to rent short term!



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

Coin / Alhaurin area for a few weeks till I get somewhere sorted.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've gotta trailer in my driveway you could stay in????? LOLOLOLOL. 

I'll ask my friends who cover Alhaurin de la Torre tomorrow, they may know of something to tied you over. I'll PM you that number I promised you

Jo xxx


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've gotta trailer in my driveway you could stay in????? LOLOLOLOL.
> 
> I'll ask my friends who cover Alhaurin de la Torre tomorrow, they may know of something to tied you over. I'll PM you that number I promised you
> 
> Jo xxx


Oddly enough I considered that, just for a moment though!


----------

